# Gigaset SL565 mit Thunderbird-Adressbuch synchronisieren



## cameeel (16. August 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand das Gigaset SL565 (oder 560 [selbes nur ohne AB]) und kann mir sagen ob es sich mit dem Adressbuch von Thunderbird synchronisieren ließe?

Die auf der Webseite des Herstellers bereitgestellte Software Gigaset QuickSync ist nur zu MS Outlook u.ä. kompatibel.
Von MobileMaster wird das Gerät nicht unterstützt (zumindest nicht laut Webseite - vllt fehlt das Gerät aber einfach nur in der Auflistung?).

Wäre schön wenn das jemand wüsste, danke.


----------

